# Storing/preserving cream or half & half



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Has anyone figured out a good way to do this? 

Half & half for my coffee is one of the main reasons I have to go to the store and I'd love to be able to freeze or can it. But everything I read says you can't. But then I just read that freezing milk compromises it's quality and taste, I always freeze milk and it tastes just the same to me! I have read that canning milk makes it more like evaporated milk, maybe that texture would work. 

I thought I'd ask before I waste good money trying things that don't work!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can it just like you do milk. Ten-fifteen minutes either wbc or pc 10 lbs. You have to be careful not to can too long because dairy products will get dark, but you want them to can long enough to be safe. I use pc for 10min, but many people just use their water bath because of the lactic acid.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> You can it just like you do milk. Ten-fifteen minutes either wbc or pc 10 lbs. You have to be careful not to can too long because dairy products will get dark, but you want them to can long enough to be safe. I use pc for 10min, but many people just use their water bath because of the lactic acid.


Thanks! I'll try pressure canning some then. I much prefer pressure canning over water bath, don't like all that boiling water! I have to do 15 lbs, so maybe I'll start at 10 minutes. Should probably sterilize jars if it's only 10 minutes. I'm guessing a pint at most, maybe 1/2 pints would be safer.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Vosey, I'd love to hear how yours comes out, I've been meaning to try this also


----------

